# DC Sightseeing



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife and I have decided to burn the rest of our vacation days on a trip to Washington, DC. We'll be going the first week of November. She has never been to the Smithsonian, and I've only breezed through over the course of a day and a half, so we'll probably spend most of our time there, but we're also looking for other interesting things to do in the area.

I've perused the shopping links in the Fashion Forum and picked out a couple of interesting shops, and I'd like to visit the Spy Museum. It looks like there is a museum for every NGO and executive branch department in existence, so aside from the Smithsonian are there any others worth checking out?

Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Billy Martin's Tavern in Georgetown
The Occidental Grill
The National Archives


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> My wife and I have decided to burn the rest of our vacation days on a trip to Washington, DC. We'll be going the first week of November. She has never been to the Smithsonian, and I've only breezed through over the course of a day and a half, so we'll probably spend most of our time there, but we're also looking for other interesting things to do in the area.
> 
> I've perused the shopping links in the Fashion Forum and picked out a couple of interesting shops, and I'd like to visit the Spy Museum. It looks like there is a museum for every NGO and executive branch department in existence, so aside from the Smithsonian are there any others worth checking out?
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


I would highly recommend against going to the spy museum. When I was there it cost $11 to enter and it was boring as could be. The wife and I couldn't get out quick enough. It reeked of Hollywood set left overs.

Do not skip the Holocaust museum. You have to do it once in your life. Set aside four hours so that you can truly absorb it. You won't say much to each other after you leave but as a human, you must go.

Pick your Smithsonian museums based on both of your interests. It is better to visit two for an extended amount of time than try and rush through five.

Go down Maine (I believe) Street towards the Potomac and check out the floating seafood markets. They are really neat and you can get in some nice people watching.

I love DC. I am hoping to get up sometime soon and be a tourist.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

When we would have visitors when I lived in DC, I always took them to the mall in the evening after dinner. All the monuments are accessible and safe, and it's cooler and almost no one around. The monuments take on a special awe at night as well.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Ditto, Billy Martins plus give yourself some walking time in Georgetown.
Ditto also the Holocaust Museum. I truly suggest you devote most of a day to it, a few hours there and the rest decompressing from those few hours. 
Check the offerings at the various galleries that make up the National Galleries of Art. They hold some stunning collections. The I.M. Pei East Building of the National Gallery and the Corcoran Gallery, designed by Ernest Flagg and considered by Frank Lloyd Wright to be the "best designed building in Washington", are worth seeing if for nothing else than their architectural genius.


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

-- Call your Congressman's office to get tickets to the White House. 
-- Visit the mall (where the Washington Monument and Lincoln Memorial, etc. are). I agree that visiting in the evening is a special time to go, but if you go to the museums, you'll be along the mall anyway. 
-- As for museums, try to hit Air and Space, American History, Natural History, Holocaust. For Galleries, you have several as has been mentioned, but I'd add the Phillips to the list. You might also check out the National Cathedral.
-- While you're visiting the Lincoln Memorial, be sure to walk past the Vietnam War memorial (and the WWII memorial, I guess).
-- Across from the Jefferson Memorial on the Tidal Basin is a large paddle boat rental place. It's fun to see Jefferson and Wash. Monument from the water. But, this might be closed for the season when you come to town.
-- Book a "Duck Tour" - amphibious boats that start on the street, go into the Potomac River for a tour, and then return to the street. 
-- Rent bikes at "Bike the Sites" next to the IRS building on 12th street or rent a Segway at "Segs in the City" on Pennsylvania Avenue near the Old Post Office (there are also Segway-based tours you can do). 
-- If you go to the Spy Museum, go to restaurant Zola afterwards (next door) and order a bottle of Turley zin from their broad and well-priced selection.
- If you go to Georgetown, walk down to the end of Wisconsin Avenue and go to the waterfront. Have a drink on the waterfront. Then have pizza afterwards at Pizza Paradiso on M street. For dinner in Gtown, I'd suggest Le Chaumier or Citronelle -- both on M Street. For the former, ask for a fireplace table; for the latter, ask for a table next to the window beside the kitchen. The Citronelle wine selection is one of the city's best, as is its sommelier -- this is a good place to splurge on rare wine.

Enjoy!
-


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!

I've visited our local Holocaust museum, and my wife has been to one in Germany, so I think we'll pass on the one in Washington.

I was excited to go back to the American history museum to see their superb collection of computers and information machines, but the whole museum is closed until 2008! Oh well, an excuse to go back later.

I was thinking a few days walking around the mall area and the federal buildings by the white house, a day or so in the Georgetown area, then a day for any outlying sites. Thanks, also, for the architectural points of interest as well, I'd be content just walking around looking at cool buildings and structures. 

If anyone else has more ideas, keep them coming!


----------



## Phat Ham (Sep 19, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Billy Martin's Tavern in Georgetown


 I've always thought the food at Martin's Tavern was mediocre. I like the atmosphere (though it can get a bit noisy and crowded) and there is a lot of history to the place, but the food is...meh.


----------



## Phat Ham (Sep 19, 2007)

Phat Ham said:


> I've always thought the food at Martin's Tavern was mediocre. I like the atmosphere (though it can get a bit noisy and crowded) and there is a lot of history to the place, but the food is...meh.


 You know, I take that back. I ate there last night and the food was very good. Nothing spectacular but very good. I must have caught them on a bad night or ordered one of their lesser dishes the last couple times I went there.


----------



## Ham Sandwich (Oct 11, 2007)

IMHO, the National Portrait Gallery is a very underrated art museum with much more that just presidential portraits. A bit off most people's radar but very well worth a visit. Its very close to the MCI Center and Chinatown. Jaleo would be my choice for lunch if you enjoy well made Spanish Tapas- its also in walking distance to the Portrait Gallery.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I second the recommendation for the Phillips Collection museum.

It's off the beaten tourist path (but in one of the safest parts of town), and is in a fantastic old building. It generally isn't too crowded, and has an excellent collection:
https://www.phillipscollection.org/

From their site:
"The Phillips Collection, America's first museum of modern art, opened in 1921 in the home of Duncan Phillips (1886-1966). The collection includes Renoir's great masterpiece _Luncheon of the Boating Party_, along with other outstanding Impressionist paintings by van Gogh, Monet, Degas and Cézanne. The comfortable galleries are a perfect setting for Vuillard's intimate canvases; color-filled Bonnards; and works by Braque, Picasso, Matisse, and Klee. American works are equally celebrated, including examples by Homer, Eakins, Ryder; the American Impressionists; modernists O'Keeffe, Marin, and Dove; and such mid-century masters such as Mark Rothko, Jacob Lawrence and Richard Diebenkorn. The Phillips Collection today is a publicly-supported, non-government museum, continuing to serve as the inviting place to enjoy art that Duncan Phillips envisioned. Discover for yourself the international treasure that is also one of Washington, D.C.'s best-loved museums."

It really is a cut above...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Folger Museum [Shakespeare Museum]
Hawk and Dove [bar near the Capitol]
J Press [nothing need be said]
Air and Space Museum is pretty spectacular actually
Ben's Chili Bowl [11th and U I think]

Danny


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Have a power breakfast, thats a DC thing to do. I have not spent nearly enough time in the capital given my proximity however when I was there in Jan I ate at the Willard Continental hotel for breakfast, $18 for breakfast but it was very good!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

jbmcb:

There is also a narrated tram/bus tour where you can get on and off that hits most of the sites.

It's a good intro to Washington D.C.


----------



## hangthree (Apr 16, 2005)

Ben's Chili Bowl is a MUST!!


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

The Phillips Collection (mentioned above) has a special Impressionists by the Sea exhibition running now. I bought the catalog when I was in town a few weeks ago and intend to return to catch the exhibition as it has some really outstanding pictures.

And if you're at the Phillips Collection, you should pop around the corner to the Brickskellar for homemade pierogies and your choice of 600 beers.

EDIT: The Corcoran, mentioned by rip, is now showing special exhibitions of Ansel Adams and Annie Liebovitz photography. Quite good, if you're into that.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but I would recommend the Building Museum.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> My wife and I have decided to burn the rest of our vacation days on a trip to Washington, DC. We'll be going the first week of November. She has never been to the Smithsonian, and I've only breezed through over the course of a day and a half, so we'll probably spend most of our time there, but we're also looking for other interesting things to do in the area.
> 
> I've perused the shopping links in the Fashion Forum and picked out a couple of interesting shops, and I'd like to visit the Spy Museum. It looks like there is a museum for every NGO and executive branch department in existence, so aside from the Smithsonian are there any others worth checking out?
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


Many of my colleagues make it a point to visit the Holocaust Museum. Also you've got to see the Viet Nam and Korean War Memorials if you haven't already.

I'll be in DC at the same time. I go in every year at that time for meetings. Sometimes the weather is cold and rainy during the first week of November. If you haven't been to a Ruth's Chris Steakhouse try one. I always go to the one on Connecticut Ave. It certainly takes the tinge off of the questionable weather.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Droog said:


> When we would have visitors when I lived in DC, I always took them to the mall in the evening after dinner. All the monuments are accessible and safe, and it's cooler and almost no one around. The monuments take on a special awe at night as well.


They are great at night....actually down on the mall in the evening is when I proposed to my then gf, now fiancee.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I would say the Roosevelt memorial. Its a bit subdued but usually very quiet and not many tourists (except for me, of course).


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Arlington National Cemetery for changing of the guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.


----------

